# .csv to graph program???



## audiobahn1000 (Dec 7, 2005)

Can anyone suggest a program that can plot a MS Excel .csv file on a graph in real-time? I have LiveGraph 2.0, but I need something more advanced, it does not have enough features for my application. Likewise, can MS Excel plot column values into a graph? The .csv file I am generating updates 100 times a second, so it would have to be able to work with large numbers.


----------



## audiobahn1000 (Dec 7, 2005)

hahah why did this get moved to the Microsoft section? Microsoft does not make a program that can do this, MS Excel can plot graphs, but not with hundreds of thousands of graph points (the .csv file updates 100 times a second). Thats why I need something that can analyze it in real-time.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

And who is going to watch a graph update 100 times/second? Human vision typically doesn't respond that fast.

Be that as it may, you might find LightningChart by Arction (Arction Ltd) suits your needs. Arction claims LightningChart Ultimate is "the fastest chart library, in the world. It is especially designed for professional data acquisition software, PC-based oscilloscopes and signal analyzers, scientific research, medical and other real-time measurement and signal monitoring applications".

Now, if your post hadn't been moved here, I wouldn't have seen it and maybe no-one would have answered ...


----------



## audiobahn1000 (Dec 7, 2005)

macropod said:


> And who is going to watch a graph update 100 times/second? Human vision typically doesn't respond that fast.
> 
> Be that as it may, you might find LightningChart by Arction (Arction Ltd) suits your needs. Arction claims LightningChart Ultimate is "the fastest chart library, in the world. It is especially designed for professional data acquisition software, PC-based oscilloscopes and signal analyzers, scientific research, medical and other real-time measurement and signal monitoring applications".
> 
> Now, if your post hadn't been moved here, I wouldn't have seen it and maybe no-one would have answered ...


I dont actually need to watch it update, in fact half the time I wont even be around when its up dating. However I do need the 100 Hz. resolution because the device that is creating the .csv file experiences very fast peak transits. So I would need to go back through the graph and look at the individual readings. The program could update the log at a rate of say 10 Hz., it would just need to include all the information contained in the .csv file (100 Hz.). The problem with Excel is that when the .csv file builds up to many tens of thousands of readings and I try to create a graph for it, the program crashes because that command is just too resource intrusive. But I will check out your program, thanks!


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

In that case, you really don't need an application that does the graphing in real time.

You could possibly do it with Excel, by loading all the data in then using a dynamic chart range spanning, say, 1000 points, and driven via a macro to change the charted range by, say, 50 points every 1/10 second or so.


----------



## audiobahn1000 (Dec 7, 2005)

macropod said:


> And who is going to watch a graph update 100 times/second? Human vision typically doesn't respond that fast.
> 
> Be that as it may, you might find LightningChart by Arction (Arction Ltd) suits your needs. Arction claims LightningChart Ultimate is "the fastest chart library, in the world. It is especially designed for professional data acquisition software, PC-based oscilloscopes and signal analyzers, scientific research, medical and other real-time measurement and signal monitoring applications".
> 
> Now, if your post hadn't been moved here, I wouldn't have seen it and maybe no-one would have answered ...


Thanks for the suggestion but LightningChart is not going to cut it. It looks like LightningChart isint actually a program, it seems more or less a tool to help you design a program that will do what I want. The program doesent have basic File, Edit, View, ect commands, so I dont even know where to start with it. I am looking for something a bit more user friendly, I am not looking to write my own program.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Some of the other products out there include:
Surfer (Surfer 10 | Golden Software)
TechPlot (Simulation Analytics, CFD Software, Post-Processing Software, CFD Analysis | Tecplot)
KaleidaGraph (KaleidaGraph - scientific graphing, curve fitting, data analysis software)
StatGraphics (StatGraphics Centurion Data Analysis and Statistical Software)
Voxler (Voxler 3 | Golden Software)


----------

